# 200 gr of protein



## ban1414 (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe i did not explained myself clearlly, sorry. I usually serve (preplated) arround 180 to 200 gr of protein (6 to 8 0z.) per quest. lets say this is filet mignon in green pepper sauce.

My client wants buffet instead of preplated, He wants the same filet mignon and 2 other options as main course, two options of starch and 2 of vegetables. two saladas, one soup and 2 desserts.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

so what did we not understand? 3 entrees, each 6-8 oz with a mydrid of sides on a buffet. My suggestions on are the first thread. Have smaller entree portions so that those that want to taste 2 will have smaller portions to do that.....3-4oz each. You will have alot more waste with 3 entrees rather than 2 or 1.....it is up to your client to pay for that waste.

Charge accordingly.


----------

